# La fortuna è cieca ma ...



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

*La fortuna è cieca ma ...*

La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...

il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...

La proprietà, avendo perso la concessione per il marchio che commercializzavamo, ha deciso senza alcun preavviso di liquidare la società ed ha licenziato (quasi) tutti ...

Ovviamente adesso sono nella m.... 

... Ricominciare da zero a 49 anni sarà dura ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Febbraio 2013)

*R: La fortuna è cieca ma ...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


Ma porca....  Merda mi spiace amico... 
Quindi lavori nel commerciale?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


Forza, coraggio ed in bocca al lupo.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma porca....  Merda mi spiace amico...
> Quindi lavori nel commerciale?


IT Manager in una (ex)società commerciale ... settore retail.


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


da quanti anni lavoravi in quella societa'?


----------



## Flavia (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


che periodo brutto
speriamo che passi in fretta
troppa gente che si ritrova
da un giorno all'altro per strada
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Brutta notizia


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> da quanti anni lavoravi in quella societa'?


dal 2005 ...


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> che periodo brutto
> speriamo che passi in fretta
> troppa gente che si ritrova
> da un giorno all'altro per strada
> in bocca al lupo!



dimmi....
sta succedendo a tante persone che conoscete, ultimamente?


----------



## Flavia (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> dimmi....
> sta succedendo a tante persone che conoscete, ultimamente?


purtroppo si


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> dal 2005 ...



ti auguro un grosso in bocca al lupo....
ricominciare a 49 anni forse non sara' facile ma il cv sara' sicuramente ricco di esperienza....
forza e coraggio!


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Febbraio 2013)

*R: La fortuna è cieca ma ...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> IT Manager in una (ex)società commerciale ... settore retail.


Controlla i grandi negozi online, tipo amazon, nelle sezioni opportunità di lavoro. 
L'età per tante aziende conta relativamente... 

Da noi hanno appena assunto un 55enne...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ti auguro un grosso in bocca al lupo....
> ricominciare a 49 anni forse non sara' facile ma il cv sara' sicuramente ricco di esperienza....
> forza e coraggio!


24 anni di esperienza ... in tutti i settori ... abbigliamento, metalmeccanico, orafo, GDO ... sia in Italia che negli USA ... ma l'esperienza sembra non interessare a nessuno ... l'unica cosa che sembra contare (in negativo) sono i 49 anni .

Lo dico sinceramente ... sono molto demoralizzato.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


Vien a catarme...
che non se sa mai...
e portame curriculum...
dopo fo un paio de telefonate...e vedemo...

ok?
Bisogna vedare el settore preciso...

Ma anca qua
tira un scioco
uno drio l'altro...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> 24 anni di esperienza ... in tutti i settori ... abbigliamento, metalmeccanico, orafo, GDO ... sia in Italia che negli USA ... ma l'esperienza sembra non interessare a nessuno ... l'unica cosa che sembra contare (in negativo) sono i 49 anni .
> 
> Lo dico sinceramente ... sono molto demoralizzato.


No no no
da quello che dicono da me
conta eccome l'esperienza
ma bisogna incontentarse...

Lassa stare i 49 anni
l'unico problema è che chi è nella tua posizione
fa dire ai paroni

chi sa quanto el me costa...no?

So di tanta gente che è riuscita a tornare a lavorare
ma con stipendio ridotto da quello de prima...

e molti dicono
pitosto de niente
ciapemo questo, no?


----------



## Flavia (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no no
> da quello che dicono da me
> conta eccome l'esperienza
> ma bisogna incontentarse...
> ...


hai ragione bisogna sapersi molto adattare


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> purtroppo si


vorrei tornare in italia....ma ho timore di non trovare lavoro....e quello che sento in giro non mi piace...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no no
> da quello che dicono da me
> conta eccome l'esperienza
> ma bisogna incontentarse...
> ...


Il problema è che non ci si arriva nemmeno a parlare di soldi ...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> vorrei tornare in italia....ma ho timore di non trovare lavoro....e quello che sento in giro non mi piace...


Stai lì.


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no no
> da quello che dicono da me
> conta eccome l'esperienza
> ma bisogna incontentarse...
> ...



verissimo...tristemente vero....


adattarsi...
e spero davvero che verranno tempi migliori


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> vorrei tornare in italia....ma ho timore di non trovare lavoro....e quello che sento in giro non mi piace...


Ovunque Tu sia ... restaci !!


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il problema è che non ci si arriva nemmeno a parlare di soldi ...



avevi gia' cercato e contattato altre aziende?


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ovunque Tu sia ... restaci !!


sono in uk...
una vitaccia dal punto di vista personale....
professionalmente ho trovato quello che l'italia non mi ha mai offerto...e non sto parlando di chissache'...semplicemnte un lavoro retribuito (il giusto per vivere) nel settore in cui ho studiato....

pero' non e' facile


----------



## Flavia (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> vorrei tornare in italia....ma ho timore di non trovare lavoro....e quello che sento in giro non mi piace...


non so cosa dire
dipende molto dai settori di lavoro,
ma in generale la situazione non è rosea


kikko64 ha detto:


> Il problema è che non ci si arriva nemmeno a parlare di soldi ...


non ti scoraggiare!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> sono in uk...
> *una vitaccia dal punto di vista personale....*
> professionalmente ho trovato quello che l'italia non mi ha mai offerto...e non sto parlando di chissache'...semplicemnte un lavoro retribuito (il giusto per vivere) nel settore in cui ho studiato....
> 
> pero' non e' facile


Mettici pure gli amici che ti vogliono trombare e la cucina locale un po' così.


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

una mia amica (in italia) e' a rischio nella sua azienda.
Ha mandato in giro cv ma le offrivano retribuzioni piu' basse.
Poi e' stata contattata da un azienda che cercava una figura professionale come la sua.
Le ho chiesto come e' stata contattata...mi ha detto tramite linkedin...

pare che aiuti...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> avevi gia' cercato e contattato altre aziende?


Diciamo che è da circa un anno che che rispondo ad annunci e mando curriculum ... l'unica offerta concreta però me l'aveva procurata un amico che lavora nel settore alberghiero in ... Dubai ... ed io non me la sono sentita di lasciare tutto ed andarmene ... (ne ho parlato anche qui).

Lo ammetto ... molti di voi avevano ragione ... rinunciando ho fatto una cazzata !! 

del senno di poi son piene le fosse...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è da circa un anno che che rispondo ad annunci e mando curriculum ... l'unica offerta concreta però me l'aveva procurata un amico che lavora nel settore alberghiero in ... Dubai ... ed io non me la sono sentita di lasciare tutto ed andarmene ... (ne ho parlato anche qui).
> 
> Lo ammetto ... molti di voi avevano ragione ... rinunciando ho fatto una cazzata !!
> 
> del senno di poi son piene le fosse...


Ma tu hai famiglia?


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mettici pure gli amici che ti vogliono trombare e la cucina locale un po' così.


....e i conquilini inglesi sporchi che si puliscono il sedere con il newspaper e non sanno cosa significhi fare i piatti,
....e mio padre che non ricorda di avere una figlia lontana, della serie "lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore",
...e quelle che credevi "amiche storiche" che mi vengono a visitarmi per farsi la vacanza completamente a scrocco e per cercare di trombarsi uno della mia lista amici di facebook conosciuto qui in terra inglese
....il manager inglese che, siccome sono straniera, cerca di fare il furbo e inventa cazzate per noi stranieri
....e tanto altro....


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è da circa un anno che che rispondo ad annunci e mando curriculum ... l'unica offerta concreta però me l'aveva procurata un amico che lavora nel settore alberghiero in ... Dubai ... ed io non me la sono sentita di lasciare tutto ed andarmene ... (ne ho parlato anche qui).
> 
> Lo ammetto ... molti di voi avevano ragione ... rinunciando ho fatto una cazzata !!
> 
> del senno di poi son piene le fosse...



dipende....se hai famiglia...magari diventava un po' complicato...
se invece sei solo, poteva essere un'occasione.

Ho due amici che hanno avuto una propostona e lavorano nel settore catering a Dubai....
li' la crisi non si sente e c'e' un'atmosfera piu' positiva, piu' fiduciosa...
non si lavora con il terrore di perdere il lavoro da un momento all'altro...come sta accadendo ultimamente alle popolazioni dell'europa del sud...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai famiglia?


Moglie (si fa per dire) e due figlie, 17 (ormai 18) e 14 anni.


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

*kikko*

sono sicura che qualcosa troverai....
fai della tua ricerca del lavoro un'attivita' a tempo pieno...magari fino ad ora non l'hai fatto in modo approfondito (?)...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ....e i conquilini inglesi sporchi che si puliscono il sedere con il newspaper e non sanno cosa significhi fare i piatti,
> ....e mio padre che non ricorda di avere una figlia lontana, della serie "lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore",
> ...e quelle che credevi "amiche storiche" che mi vengono a visitarmi per farsi la vacanza completamente a scrocco *e per cercare di trombarsi uno della mia lista amici di facebook conosciuto qui in terra inglese*
> ....il manager inglese che, siccome sono straniera, cerca di fare il furbo e inventa cazzate per noi stranieri
> ....e tanto altro....


Ovviamente non è il tizio che voleva trombare te, no?


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non è il tizio che voleva trombare te, no?



no...un altro....


da quando sono qua me ne stanno capitando di ogni...
ammetto che molte volte forse me le vado a cercare....


se tornero' in italia e saro' disoccupata a lungo, scrivero' un libro su questa esperienza in terra straniera...azz..


----------



## Alessandra (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Kikko*

io su linkedin ho trovato diverse aziende del mio settore, mi sono iscritta ai vari gruppi per seguire (sono nuova su linkedin, non so bene come funziona) e qualcosa via mail mi e' arrivato...qualcuno che cerca e mette annuncio....poi io ho tirato giu' nomi di aziende grosse che mi interessavano e ho mandato il cv per autocandidatura.....
uno mi ha risposto dicendo che forse cercano....


provale tutte...anche per autocandidatura...molti non mettono l'annuncio ma magari cercano...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> io su linkedin ho trovato diverse aziende del mio settore, mi sono iscritta ai vari gruppi per seguire (sono nuova su linkedin, non so bene come funziona) e qualcosa via mail mi e' arrivato...qualcuno che cerca e mette annuncio....poi io ho tirato giu' nomi di aziende grosse che mi interessavano e ho mandato il cv per autocandidatura.....
> uno mi ha risposto dicendo che forse cercano....
> 
> 
> provale tutte...anche per autocandidatura...molti non mettono l'annuncio ma magari cercano...


Su linkedin ci sono da parecchio tempo e lo ritengo probabilmente il miglior modo di entrare in contatto con le aziende. Adesso sto chiedendo ai miei numerosi contatti (molti dei quali sono consulenti e project manager con i quali ho collaborato negli anni) di inserire nel mio profilo le loro "raccomendations".
Speriamo che serva a qualcosa ...


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

non so se c'entri, ma ho sentito che assumono le nuove compagnie telefoniche, tipo quella del coyote

comunque in bocca al lupo


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

tra l'altro un tipo che conosco va nelle aziende a fargli un piano di riorganizzazione di tutte le utenze possibili ed immaginabili, e guadagna abbastanza bene


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Su linkedin ci sono da parecchio tempo e lo ritengo probabilmente il miglior modo di entrare in contatto con le aziende. Adesso sto chiedendo ai miei numerosi contatti (molti dei quali sono consulenti e project manager con i quali ho collaborato negli anni) di inserire nel mio profilo le loro "raccomendations".
> Speriamo che serva a qualcosa ...


Lavoro nel tuo settore, anche se sono specializzato in gruppi bancari. Dovessi sentire qualcosa ti manderò un PM.

Se conoscessi Java e volessi trasferirti a Milano avrei dei contatti. Cercano disperatamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> IT Manager in una (ex)società commerciale ... settore retail.


Cazzerola Kikko. Mi dispiace. Forza, uno in gamba come te non resta a piedi.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace. Immagino il bel capodanno.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Febbraio 2013)

Forza Kikko. Siamo nella stessa barca. Io a Natale non ho rinnovato un contratto perchè da un momento all'altro sono cambiante le condizioni: al limite del mobbing. Dopo sei anni ho lasciato Milano e me ne sono tornato a Roma. Stò facendo colloqui su colloqui e sono fiducioso che prima o poi qualcosa uscirà.Non possono vincere sempre loro, eccheccazzo, e lascia perdere la cosa dell'età, io ne ho qualcuno in meno dei tuoi e questa differenza con i pischelli non la vedo se non una, che purtroppo è decisiva: gli Junior sono disposti a lavorare per stipendi da fame che dei Seniior non accetterebbero mai.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forza Kikko. Siamo nella stessa barca. Io a Natale non ho rinnovato un contratto perchè da un momento all'altro sono cambiante le condizioni: al limite del mobbing. Dopo sei anni ho lasciato Milano e me ne sono tornato a Roma. Stò facendo colloqui su colloqui e sono fiducioso che prima o poi qualcosa uscirà.Non possono vincere sempre loro, eccheccazzo, e lascia perdere la cosa dell'età, io ne ho qualcuno in meno dei tuoi e questa differenza con i pischelli non la vedo se non una, che purtroppo è decisiva: gli Junior sono disposti a lavorare per stipendi da fame che dei Seniior non accetterebbero mai.


ma non è certo una guerra fra junior e senior dato che ai giovani va data lapossibilità di costruire il loro futuro quanto ai senior di poter mandare avanti la famiglia.
son tempi bui...e se sterminator non si registra entro sabato  sappia che voterò berlusconi nella speranza di un condono tombale


distribuite un po' di virgole voi che io mi sento male


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forza Kikko. Siamo nella stessa barca. Io a Natale non ho rinnovato un contratto perchè da un momento all'altro sono cambiante le condizioni: al limite del mobbing. Dopo sei anni ho lasciato Milano e me ne sono tornato a Roma. Stò facendo colloqui su colloqui e sono fiducioso che prima o poi qualcosa uscirà.Non possono vincere sempre loro, eccheccazzo, e lascia perdere la cosa dell'età, io ne ho qualcuno in meno dei tuoi e questa differenza con i pischelli non la vedo se non una, che purtroppo è decisiva: gli Junior sono disposti a lavorare per stipendi da fame che dei Seniior non accetterebbero mai.



In bocca al lupo. Altrimenti c'è sempre Cuba che t'aspetta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


no.

da 50enne sai fare delle cose altri non sanno fare e devi puntare sulle doti dell'esperienza. se hai sempre fatto il tuo meglio, non hai nulla da rimpiangere e solo da guadagnare. non fare sconti a nessuno! :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no no
> da quello che dicono da me
> *conta eccome l'esperienza*
> ma bisogna incontentarse...
> ...


this!

l'esperienza *mancante* dei giovani costa tantissimo alle aziende. e i posti senior sono disponibili, appunto, per i senior. nessun ragazzino prenderà mai questo posto


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

c'è bisogno di un ragazzo di la al bar.





























mi spiace tanto. Coraggio.:up:


----------



## Eretteo (22 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace sinceramente,non e' un dramma da poco ritrovarsi col sedere per terra quando sarebbe il momento di tirare un po' il fiato.
Le tue possibilita' di esplorare per lavoro medio oriente sono ancora tali,o sono sfumate assieme assieme alla tua ex ditta?


----------



## iosonoio (22 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo ...
> 
> il 31 gennaio alle 17:30 sono stato ... :calcio:... licenziato ...
> 
> ...


Prova a pensare che devi mettere in moto il cervello e puoi scoprire capacità che non sapevi di avere :up:


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> c'è bisogno di un ragazzo di la al bar.
> 
> mi spiace tanto. Coraggio.:up:


Dove sarebbe 'sto Bar ??


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> this!
> 
> l'esperienza *mancante* dei giovani costa tantissimo alle aziende. e i posti senior sono disponibili, appunto, per i senior. nessun ragazzino prenderà mai questo posto


Parlato stamattina con ex direttore di azienda
età stile chicco.
Bon dato emergente questo.
Aziende preferiscono giovani a senior, se sanno fare le stesse cose con maggiore preparazione e minor costo.
Esempio ci sono laureati in ingegneria gestionale che occupano posti che prima erano di personale con una maturità.

Ma su altre figure professionali, l'esperienza invece è tutto.

E' il primo requisito.
Nel caso di questa persona che conosco, ha molte richieste, perchè nella sua carriera è riuscito a risanare più di un'azienda.

Contano i senior, che si sono sempre tenuti, aggiornati, continuando a studiare sempre cose nuove e non adagiandosi nella bambagia del posto fisso.

Così abbiamo da noi casi, di ex consulenti bancari, invitati a diventare direttori di banca, o incaricati di aprire una filiale.

Molte persone, sono riuscite, a trasformare la crisi in una opportunità.

Ovvio nulla piove giù dal cielo e i tempi di grasso stipendio e lavoro poco, sono finiti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parlato stamattina con ex direttore di azienda
> età stile chicco.
> Bon dato emergente questo.
> Aziende preferiscono giovani a senior, se sanno fare le stesse cose con maggiore preparazione e minor costo.
> ...


Già. Ma i giovani ci provano comunque, mentre i senior si sono fatti una ragione e hanno, nella maggioranza dei casi, la strategia vincente: insistenza e, soprattutto, resistenza di fronte ai problemi. Nessuna azienda assume senior, se non ha problemi gravi. Di conseguenza, chi fa da senior, deve obbligatoriamente saper fare molto bene il suo lavoro, dove la situazione ormai è precipitata a dir poco


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2013)

kikko in bocca al lupo....spero tu riesca a trovare qualcosa in fretta 
non disperare! ti dico solo che mio papà è stato licenziato a giungo dello scorso anno a 55 anni e nel giro di 3 mesi ha trovato lavoro! 
quindi forza e coraggio


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2013)

Quella dello Junior è una politica ben studiata almeno nel mio ambito che è quello della consulenza informatica.

In Italia il mondo dell'informatica ormai funziona in questo modo.

Ci sono tantissime piccole / medie imprese (max 100/200 dipendenti e stiamo già parlando di aziende grosse) che forniscono personale a quei tre o quattro giganti del settore (HP, Accenture, IBM, CSC....) che a loro volta li girano presso i clienti finali (Telefonia, Bancario/Assicurativo, etc etc).

Fornendo lo Junior, che costa poco e che purtroppo ha poca esperienza, spesso e volentieri il gigante dell'informatica ottiene il suo scopo: il cliente finale, una volta visto che il lavoro non procede come si aspettava, prende il gigante e gli dice: ma chi mi hai mandato ? E il gigante stà in un botte di ferro perchè risponde: Eeehh ma con i soldi che mi dai tu io giusto uno Junior posso permettermi, tu alza il budget e vedi come ti faccio arrivare un senior. E poi gli manda comunque uno junior. :mrgreen:

L'amara verità purtroppo è una sola. In Italia non siamo produttivi.

Porto a testimonianza il mio caso.

La mia situazione era esattamente quella sopra descritta, solo che sono un senior, e costicchio.

A Milano ero in trasferta (lunga, quasi sei anni): quindi, oltre al normale stipendio usufruivo di una diaria giornaliera (35 Euro) e un altro benefit niente male: un appartamento, che condividevo con altri colleghi completamente pagato dall'azienda. Insomma: non stavo male.

A Natale il mio People Manager (quando si è costretti ad inventare delle sigle astruse per descrivere il proprio lavoro qualcosa non torna, spiegateme che cazzo de lavoro fà un People Manager, io ancora non l'ho capito) mi dice che non ci stanno dentro con i costi e quindi devo abbassarmi lo stipendio (in sostanza mi avrebbero tolto la trasferta e l'uso dell'appartamento: questo significa che avrei preso un stipendio normale ma ci avrei dovuto far uscire un appartamento, a Milano. Se a fine mese rimanevo coi soldi per le sigarette era tanto).

Quando parlai col responsabile del cliente finale (Telefonia Mobile molto nota) che comunque non voleva farmi andar via, io gli chiesi un favore: per avere margine di movimento nella trattativa gli chiesi quanto pagava al giorno per me. Quando mi disse l'importo volevo prendere a calci sulle gengive tutti. La cifra era veramente alta, tanto alta che, in due settimane di lavoro al mese, io (considerato il signor stipendio, trasferta, appartamento) SMETTEVO DI ESSERE UN COSTO. CON DUE CAZZO DI SETTIMANE DI LAVORO IO MI GIUSTIFICAVO TUTTO. RIPETO: SMETTEVO DI ESSERE UN COSTO. Rimanevano le altre due settimane che si dividevano i vari: People Manager, Project manager, Commercial Manager, Dickhead Manager, ITakeItInTheAss Manager....e il detto La ricchezza divisa diventa povertà è vero. Troppe persone, che non portavano nessun valore aggiunto al mio lavoro, avevano comunque diritto a dividersi una quota parte della ricchezza che IO producevo. Lo capite da soli che i difetti di questa catena produttiva sono due: è troppo lunga, ed è composta da troppe persone che non producono ricchezza ma sono per definizione passive (però come macchina aziendale col cazzo che si prendono una punto, minimo un bmw).

Chiamatemi vetero comunista del cazzo, ma io sono per ritornare ai tempi in cui questi avevano paura a uscire di casa e gli ospedali erano pieni di gambizzati.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella dello Junior è una politica ben studiata almeno nel mio ambito che è quello della consulenza informatica.
> 
> In Italia il mondo dell'informatica ormai funziona in questo modo.
> 
> ...


Sai cosa potresti fare?
Aprire una tua attività.
Così quello che guadagni è tutto tuo.
Verisssimo in Italia il lavoro costa moltissimo e piccola parte finisce nelle tasche del lavoratore.

Infatti da noi la mossa vincente fu
l'impresa artigiana

che creò quel miracolo del nord est.

Poi il vento cambiò, ma hai una buona motivazione interiore per smettere di fare il dipendente di qualcuno,

Non trovi?


----------



## Alessandra (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella dello Junior è una politica ben studiata almeno nel mio ambito che è quello della consulenza informatica.
> 
> In Italia il mondo dell'informatica ormai funziona in questo modo.
> 
> ...



Interessante questo spaccato di realta'. grazie per averlo descritto.
conosco diverse persone che lavorano in accenture ATS....mi danno l'impressione di essere schiavi....con quello che hasi scritto, ho un'idea piu' chiara della situazione....del perche' lavorano tante ore ogni giorno fino a notte fonda per clienti importanti e poi vengono tagliati loro gli straordinari...ora mi e'' piu' chiaro...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Interessante questo spaccato di realta'. grazie per averlo descritto.
> conosco diverse persone che lavorano in accenture ATS....*mi danno l'impressione di essere schiavi*....con quello che hasi scritto, ho un'idea piu' chiara della situazione....del perche' lavorano tante ore ogni giorno fino a notte fonda per clienti importanti e poi vengono tagliati loro gli straordinari...ora mi e'' piu' chiaro...


Lo sono. Se tu entri in un qualsiasi openspace con persone provenientei da diverse società, il tavolo degli Accenturini lo riconosci subito.

Io ho collaborato per diversi mesi con loro per un progetto. Dal punto di vista professionale niente da dire, ho incontrato tutta gente in gamba, dal punto di vista umano....UN DISASTRO. Stanza con tavoli tutti intorno al muro e tu costretto a lavorare faccia al muro. Dopo due giorni mi porto le cuffiette così sento un pò di musica mentre lavoro, addirittura mi metto un solo auricolare così non sono costretti a chiamarmi più volte se non sento, tempo cinque minuti e il People Manager che mi dice: le cuffiette sono vietate. Vabbè tagliateme pure una fettina di culo fina fina vicino all'osso e il servizio è completo 

Gli uomini devono rigorosamente osservare il dress code. Lavorano con orari impossibili: nel palazzo dove aveva sede la mia vecchia azienda c'èera anche un distaccamento Accenture: a qualsiasi ora del giorno e della notte tu uscivi, le loro luci erano sempre accese e c'era sempre qualcuno che stava lavorando.

Nell'ambiente le condizioni di lavoro di Accenture sono famose.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sono. Se tu entri in un qualsiasi openspace con persone provenientei da diverse società,* il tavolo degli Accenturini lo riconosci subito.*
> 
> Io ho collaborato per diversi mesi con loro per un progetto. Dal punto di vista professionale niente da dire, ho incontrato tutta gente in gamba, dal punto di vista umano....UN DISASTRO. Stanza con tavoli tutti intorno al muro e tu costretto a lavorare faccia al muro. Dopo due giorni mi porto le cuffiette così sento un pò di musica mentre lavoro, addirittura mi metto un solo auricolare così non sono costretti a chiamarmi più volte se non sento, tempo cinque minuti e il People Manager che mi dice: le cuffiette sono vietate. Vabbè tagliateme pure una fettina di culo fina fina vicino all'osso e il servizio è completo
> 
> ...



com'e' il tavolo degli accenturini?racconta... mi hai incuriosita...


per il resto...me lo ricordo...il mio ex lavorava in ATS....era in dress code anche d'estate con 40 gradi....soffrivo solo a vederlo


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> com'e' il tavolo degli accenturini?racconta... mi hai incuriosita...
> 
> 
> per il resto...me lo ricordo...il mio ex lavorava in ATS....era in dress code anche d'estate con 40 gradi....soffrivo solo a vederlo


Appunto. Fuori ci sono quaranta gradi e loro sono tutti rigorosamente vestiti in giacca e cravatta e al collo hanno il laccetto porta chiavetta con la scritta Accenture. Non vola una parola e anche se stanno lavorando a Rocca Cannuccia, loro si chiamano tra di loro inglesizzandosi il nome: un Pietro diventa immancabilmente un Peter così come una Maria diventa una Mary


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella dello Junior è una politica ben studiata almeno nel mio ambito che è quello della consulenza informatica.
> 
> In Italia il mondo dell'informatica ormai funziona in questo modo.
> 
> ...


Questo sistema del lavoro a scatole cinesi o da vassalli, valvassori e valvassini serve esclusivamente per non permettere accordi tra i lavoratori.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Brutta notizia


purtroppo se ne sentono tante simili per ora...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Si va ben però sempre a lamentarsi
E lora el contadin?

Io so che cosa pagano a lui le ciliege
al mercato ortofrutticolo
( decidono loro il prezzo)

E poi vedo ben a che prezzo vengono vendute
al banco del mercato alle persone.

Ovvio che chi paga il prodotto finale paga anche tutto il surplus di mantenimento no?

Per esempio il settore dei terzisti...
Grandi industrie danno da fare la roba a piccole industrie

semplicemente perchè
costa meno no?

Io so gli odori dei mestieri...
E chi di noi ha avuto la fortuna educativa
di un genitore che lo sbatte in fabbrica 

sa come è la vita...


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va ben però sempre a lamentarsi
> E lora el contadin?
> 
> Io so che cosa pagano a lui le ciliege
> ...


suggestiva; mi è venuto in mente rodari:
*Io so gli odori dei mestieri:
 di noce moscata sanno i droghieri,
 sa d’olio la tuta dell’operaio,
 di farina sa il fornaio,
 sanno di terra i contadini,
 di vernice gli imbianchini,
 sul camice bianco del dottore
 di medicine c’è buon odore.
 I fannulloni, strano però,
 non sanno di nulla e puzzano un po’.*


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> suggestiva; mi è venuto in mente rodari:
> *Io so gli odori dei mestieri:
> di noce moscata sanno i droghieri,
> sa d’olio la tuta dell’operaio,
> ...



si molto bella....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> suggestiva; mi è venuto in mente rodari:
> *Io so gli odori dei mestieri:
> di noce moscata sanno i droghieri,
> sa d’olio la tuta dell’operaio,
> ...


Ma nell'avatar sei tu cinquanta anni fa?
Si la conosco 
infatti presi un brutto voto
alle elementari
cambiando la parola fannulloni e guardando negli occhi la supplente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ohi puzzava eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Fuori ci sono quaranta gradi e loro sono tutti rigorosamente vestiti in giacca e cravatta e al collo hanno il laccetto porta chiavetta con la scritta Accenture. Non vola una parola e anche se stanno lavorando a Rocca Cannuccia, *loro si chiamano tra di loro inglesizzandosi il nome: un Pietro diventa immancabilmente un Peter così come una Maria diventa una Mary*


E' vero!!!

per la miseria!!! ecco perche'!!!!!!

la maggior parte dei colleghi del mio ex avevano inglesizzato il nome!!!insomma...pensavo fosse un caso....ma ora che me l'hai detto....cazzo....verissimo!!!


Mi ricordo che una volta gli chiesi se sentivano la radio in ufficio, mentre lavoravano....quasi rideva, forse immaginandosi la radio accesa nell'open space accenture...e mi disse "no no!!figurati!!!"


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Fuori ci sono quaranta gradi e loro sono tutti rigorosamente vestiti in giacca e cravatta e al collo hanno il laccetto porta chiavetta con la scritta Accenture. Non vola una parola e anche se stanno lavorando a Rocca Cannuccia, loro si chiamano tra di loro inglesizzandosi il nome: un Pietro diventa immancabilmente un Peter così come una Maria diventa una Mary



ma esiste davvero rocca cannuccia?
era tanto che non la  sentivo!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> suggestiva; mi è venuto in mente rodari:
> *Io so gli odori dei mestieri:
> di noce moscata sanno i droghieri,
> sa d’olio la tuta dell’operaio,
> ...


invece, oggi:
i droghieri non esistono più, al limite gli spacciatori
gli operai sono in via di estinzione, idem i fornai
i contadini la terra non la toccano neppure
gli imbianchini si chiamano decoratori
i medici non sanno certo di medicine
e i fannulloni profumano di cassa integrazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Fuori ci sono quaranta gradi e loro sono tutti rigorosamente vestiti in giacca e cravatta e al collo hanno il laccetto porta chiavetta con la scritta Accenture. Non vola una parola e anche se stanno lavorando a Rocca Cannuccia, loro si chiamano tra di loro inglesizzandosi il nome: un Pietro diventa immancabilmente un Peter così come una Maria diventa una Mary


il tavolo Accenture, altrimenti detto 'la conigliera':mrgreen:


----------



## kikko64 (24 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimora ...*

Venerdì pomeriggio ricevo una telefonata dal CFO di una piccola azienda proprietaria di un famoso marchio di abbigliamento tecnico per sport estremi (chi pratica sci-alpinismo, parapendio, arrampicata ... sicuramente ha capito di chi parlo) per un colloquio conoscitivo per sabato mattina ... colloquio molto informale con il nuovo direttore dei sistemi informativi appena insediato ...

Domenica mattina ... ore 9,17 ... ricevo una e-mail ... Il titolare (in persona)  della suddetta ditta mi invita domani mattina presso la loro sede per discutere i termini di un eventuale contratto a termine ... per un fare da Project Manager su un progetto MOLTO interessante ...

Incrociate tutte le dita che avete ... GRAZIE !!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Venerdì pomeriggio ricevo una telefonata dal CFO di una piccola azienda proprietaria di un famoso marchio di abbigliamento tecnico per sport estremi (chi pratica sci-alpinismo, parapendio, arrampicata ... sicuramente ha capito di chi parlo) per un colloquio conoscitivo per sabato mattina ... colloquio molto informale con il nuovo direttore dei sistemi informativi appena insediato ...
> 
> Domenica mattina ... ore 9,17 ... ricevo una e-mail ... Il titolare (in persona)  della suddetta ditta mi invita domani mattina presso la loro sede per discutere i termini di un eventuale contratto a termine ... per un fare da Project Manager su un progetto MOLTO interessante ...
> 
> Incrociate tutte le dita che avete ... GRAZIE !!!


In bocca al lupo Kikko!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Venerdì pomeriggio ricevo una telefonata dal CFO di una piccola azienda proprietaria di un famoso marchio di abbigliamento tecnico per sport estremi (chi pratica sci-alpinismo, parapendio, arrampicata ... sicuramente ha capito di chi parlo) per un colloquio conoscitivo per sabato mattina ... colloquio molto informale con il nuovo direttore dei sistemi informativi appena insediato ...
> 
> Domenica mattina ... ore 9,17 ... ricevo una e-mail ... Il titolare (in persona)  della suddetta ditta mi invita domani mattina presso la loro sede per discutere i termini di un eventuale contratto a termine ... per un fare da Project Manager su un progetto MOLTO interessante ...
> 
> Incrociate tutte le dita che avete ... GRAZIE !!!


E ben presto scoprirai che dietro a tutta questa macchinazione cìè lui il conte...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2013)

*La fortuna è cieca ma ...*

In bocca al lupo


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Simy (24 Febbraio 2013)

e daje! :smile:


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

com'è andata kikko?


----------



## kikko64 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'è andata kikko?


Ho un lavoro !!

Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.

Sono rimasto disoccupato in tutto solo 25 gg (un incubo), credo che di questi tempi sia un record.

Grazie di cuore a tutti per il sostegno.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho un lavoro !!
> 
> Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.
> 
> ...


bene sono contenta. sei stato fortunato lo sai?...


----------



## kikko64 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bene sono contenta. sei stato fortunato lo sai?...


Sì lo so ...


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho un lavoro !!
> 
> Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.
> 
> ...


Bene.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho un lavoro !!
> 
> Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.
> 
> ...



ciao Kikko....perdonami ma nn sapevo fossi senza..per cui fregatene dello stipendio e ringrazia..prima mia''amica''manager di azienda..mi ha fatto capire che se necessario guidera'il carrello industriale,,,quindi...in bocca al lop!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho un lavoro !!
> 
> Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.
> 
> ...


è una notizia che mi mette di buon umore: eureka!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2013)

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:





kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho un lavoro !!
> 
> Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.
> 
> ...


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho un lavoro !!
> 
> Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.
> 
> ...


Ottima notizia! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho un lavoro !!
> 
> Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.
> 
> ...


Mi fa un immenso piacere apprendere questa notizia


----------



## tommy (25 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così abbiamo da noi casi, di ex consulenti bancari, invitati a diventare direttori di banca, o incaricati di aprire una filiale.


Caro conte, tu sei nel settore bancario? bei posti


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> Caro conte, tu sei nel settore bancario? bei posti


Sai Tommy
io ed Enrico Cuccia
eravamo busetta e botton.

Infatti tutta la mia vita è stata
Essere Cuccia
Inseguito dalle iene...

[video=youtube;UJKvWt-6udY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJKvWt-6udY[/video]


----------



## tommy (25 Febbraio 2013)

ah beh capisco la riservatezza..


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> ah beh capisco la riservatezza..


E' d'uopo....
Poi sono molto odiato

Perchè pur di levarmi di dosso le persone
le riempio di panzane....

Ed è incredibile come le persone 
siano pronte a tradire la tua fiducia...

Prova tommy...

E' un giochino semplicissimo...

Ma funziona sempre!


----------



## tommy (25 Febbraio 2013)

non solo quindi rispondendo alla mia domanda originaria potresti mentirmi, ma forse ancor più arguto è stato l'aver detto che eri nel ramo finanza...

bon bon


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> non solo quindi rispondendo alla mia domanda originaria potresti mentirmi, ma forse ancor più arguto è stato l'aver detto che eri nel ramo finanza...
> 
> bon bon


Il conte è ovunque...
Dai tommy...uffi...

Chiedi al conte
cosa vuoi per dimenticare quella stupida femmina eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2013)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho un lavoro !!
> 
> Comincio domani alle 8, contratto a progetto 15 mesi, stipendio decente anche se, ovviamente, molto più basso del precedente, ma tant'è, nella mia attuale posizione non avevo alcun margine di trattativa e sinceramente credevo che sarebbe andata peggio.
> 
> ...


Evidentemente sei uno in gamba.Sono molto felice.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Evidentemente sei uno in gamba.Sono molto felice.



mi unisco:smile:


----------



## tommy (26 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il conte è ovunque...
> Dai tommy...uffi...
> 
> Chiedi al conte
> cosa vuoi per dimenticare quella stupida femmina eh?


sai che se ti rispondo sarei compromesso, perche nomi e cognomi che ti farei potresti conoscerli..


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> sai che se ti rispondo sarei compromesso, perche nomi e cognomi che ti farei potresti conoscerli..


Lascia perdere 
mio giovine amico
non fare mai nomi e cognomi...

e se sei costretto
falli sbagliati...

vedi la mia segretaria si chiama Pompinia Rossi
parla pure con lei...


----------



## tommy (26 Febbraio 2013)

è per farti capire caro conte..

fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio..

ma sai una cosa il tuo nick.. mmm il conte... mmm sto avendo flashback, sarà un caso


----------



## tommy (27 Febbraio 2013)

caro conte, forse confondo col principe.. sei mai stato principe?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> caro conte, forse confondo col principe.. sei mai stato principe?


No 
Il principe qui dentro è Lothar
Principe di Cornovaglia detto il Cornoforo!


----------



## tommy (27 Febbraio 2013)

eheh caro conte, ma sai, il contesto è ristretto su un forum!
credi che il conte possa aver fatto sfoggio del suo appellativo fuori dal forum?

magari è diventato principe..

lothar principe, mmm indaghiamo..


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> eheh caro conte, ma sai, il contesto è ristretto su un forum!
> credi che il conte possa aver fatto sfoggio del suo appellativo fuori dal forum?
> 
> magari è diventato principe..
> ...


Ma figurate...
Già mio nonno materno
era soprannominato il conte...

E condivido il titolo al paesello con il Conte Fiocchi! no?

[video=youtube;5s9vFTciFEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s9vFTciFEo[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No
> Il principe qui dentro è Lothar
> Principe di Cornovaglia detto il Cornoforo!



.....uhm uhm uno che abita alle porte di Cornaredo....dovrebbe stare zitto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..........

principe e'poco...facciamo Imperatore o si esagera???ma no se un comico vuole fare il primo ministro..va bene Lothar Imperatore no???


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .....uhm uhm uno che abita alle porte di Cornaredo....dovrebbe stare zitto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..........
> 
> principe e'poco...facciamo Imperatore o si esagera???ma no se un comico vuole fare il primo ministro..va bene Lothar Imperatore no???


Ti confondi mi pare che Cornaredo sia in Lombardia
Vicino a me ci sta Cornedo Vicentino
Ma il paese che fa per te è San Vito di Leguzzano
Perchè le gussano
nel mio dialetto
sta per le trombano
o per meglio dire le mettono incinta.

Imperatore è solo Quibbel
Johannes von traden 

In compenso abbiamo un'adorabilissima Duchessa!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

